# Bedsharing with toddler and nb



## jubarbati (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi all,

So I am due with baby #2 in August and we bedshare with my dd- She'll be 21 months when he arrives. Although there have been times where I really hated/regretted bed sharing, I now really enjoy it. I have tried to put dd in a toddler bed next to us but it just doesn't work and we all sleep better together.

Anyway, how do I do when baby boy arrives? I have thought about putting him in a crib or bassinet next to us since my daughter moves all over the bed all night long but I don't know how I am gonna feel about not bedsharing with him. DH already said he wants baby on the bed with us but I just don't see how that's gonna happen. THoughts? Advices? TIA!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We had a single bed and Queen mattress pushed together on the floor with bedrails on both sides. DD1 slept on the single mattress, DH was next to her, on the Queen. DD2 and I were on the other side of DH. We slept like that from when DD2 was born until she was 8mo and it worked really well for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidmoonstar (May 25, 2017)

Can you put your daughter on one side of the bed with both you and your husband between her and baby? So... baby-mama-papa-2yr old. We have always shared a bed with our children and it's been fine. I just always take one side of the bed with baby and have my husband next to use separating us from the other children. Now that baby is a bit older and my oldest is bigger I'm actually in the middle now. 

Or if you can have a slightly separate sleeping space for you older child that might work well. Like a twin up against the bed but a little lower?


----------

